# Nervous young ozzie adult making the move....HELP!!!



## a1104201 (Mar 18, 2008)

I just recieved a formal offer to work in Dubai at the airport and obviously I have accepted, subject to contracts etc.

I am quite nervous bout the move as I hear it is very expensive to rent places in Dubai, and I am definately not made of money. The package they have sent through looks ok and in addition I have a mate of the same age making the move 2 weeks prior to me and we plan on moving in with eachother, so the cost could be reduced ( to some degree)

I need some questions answered.
First of all I hear that the system in Dubai with estate agents is that you pay the full 6-12 months upfront for a rental property, is this the case? If so how does someone with limited funds finds a place to live??? I have one months accommodation through my company that I will take up to ease the burden somewhat.

I also hear that driving in Dubai is quite dangerous and that Dubai is notorious for its accidents, anyone want to shed some light on this?

If my work is mainly at the airport, where is the best place for me to start looking for a place to live, also will I need a car? Or is there some form of public transport?

Also would anyone mind me emailing them the details of the offered package? Just so someone could shed some light on what Im going to be able to afford and what Im able to do with my lifestyle etc??

In dire need of assistance, all comments welcome!

Thanks


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi mate, i'm from Sydney and about to move to dubai as well!

If you want, pm me your email address and I will send you my budget, it's pretty comprehensive and all in aussie dollars 

(i'm packing it too)

What kind of job did you get?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes, accommodation is expensive and for new rentals is usually payable 12 month sin advance. If people don't have their own funds, they either borrow it, or get an interest-free loan from their employer. Most decent companies of any size would help.

Driving is frequently dangerous, but most people adjust to the defensive/aggressive style that is required. You wouldn;t think that many drivers had ever passed a test. 

Public transport is limited and I doubt you would actually want to use it. There are lots of taxis, but you will often have to wait.

If you are working at the airport, the areas to consider living include: Garhoud, Al Rahidiya, Deira, Festival City. Also look at Oud Metha and Healthcare City.

Just shout if you have any other questions. 


Feel free to PM me. Trust me I'm a moderator!


----------

